# Jacobson snowblower shoots gas out the primer



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with the older Jacobson Homelite 2 stroke snow blowers? I have a 1980s 420 which runs fine, but it shoots gas out of the primer vent whenever it runs. I have heard this is a common problem but no one online seems to know how to fix it. I have already gone and rebuilt the carburetor but It hasn't changed. Is there some kind of check valve I am missing?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Justin. If memory serves me, this unit has a Jacobsen 2-stroke reed-valve engine, yes? Kinda fuzzy on the carb., though...is it diaphragm or float style? Updraft or sidedraft? Who made the carb.?
As you surely know, the only reason for fuel to purge through the primer or vent is due to a sticking, non-seating inlet needle. Do you have a mity-vac or other pressure/vacuum tester you can test the inlet needle sealing property? Needs to be at least like 4 PSI for most applications.
Paul


----------



## basscatt (Jan 21, 2012)

*Jacobsen 420 snow blower primer bulb*

information on the Jacobsen 420e.

From Justin-

"I have a 1980s 420 which runs fine, but it shoots gas out of the primer vent whenever it runs."
----------------
There is nothing wrong with your machine - the reason is that you have the WRONG PRIMER BULB on your machine or the primer bulb is broken.

The Jacobsen 420 - and other Jacobsen snow blowers - use a "WET" primer bulb - meaning they actually pump gas rather than air like a "vented primer"

WET primer bulbs are hard to find - it took me almost 2 years to locate one that actually works on our Jacobsen snow blowers - it is a rubber bulb with brass fitting - so it is better than the original plastic one.

If you or anyone else needs the primer bulb - send me an email and I will tell you how to get one for around 10 bucks - basscatt at hotmail dot com


----------



## leodrco (Oct 24, 2013)

*Jacobsen Homelite 420e primer is broken*

Hi everyone. I have the same problem. Where can I get a replacement to my rubber primer which has cracked. I can not find any thing on line. I am in Canada where it snows and it will be soon , so please help me locate this primer bulb? / assembly? I appreciate your response. Thanks. /LEO


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Leo. As you already know, the original primer is no longer available. I did find a primer that "supposedly" will work.
The original part number is JA990755 according to the parts lookup.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/partdetail/1107/1038/20758.php


----------



## basscatt (Jan 21, 2012)

*Wet primer*

the primer USMCgrunt listed is NOT the correct one - 

it has a vent hole in it - which means it is a "DRY PRIMER" - 
designed to pump air - 

if you read the description - they suggest plugging the hole with a screw - 
REALLY?

DO NOT DO IT - it WILL leak gas - and create a dangerous fire hazard -
-----------------

here is what you need - these are "WET" primers for old model snowmobiles - 
they work PERFECTLY - 

I don't have enough posts to include links - 
so just type "ebay . com" - without the spaces - before the slash - 


/itm/vintage-snowmobile-Polaris-Arctic-cat-gas-primer-bulb-lot-of-3-polaris-cat-NOS-/141083003465?pt=Snowmobile_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20d933ca49#shpCntId[/I][/B]


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you basscat for locating and posting the correct "replacement" primer bulbs. I'm sure other Jacobsen owners will benefit from your info.The full link to the primers is -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-sno...3003465?pt=Snowmobile_Parts_Accessories&hash= item20d933ca49


----------

